# Mb22



## Steamup (Oct 25, 2013)

This is a small steam engine I have been working on designed by Malcolm Beak.
It has a 3/8th bore and 1/2"stroke.


----------



## Steamup (Nov 3, 2013)

A little more progress


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 3, 2013)

3/8 X 1/2 sure sounds small. Is she a tiny little thing. Can't tell in the pictures.


----------



## Steamup (Nov 3, 2013)

The bolts are 10BA if that gives an idea of the size.


----------



## Steamup (Dec 28, 2013)

Just added the seals and cladding


----------



## Steamup (Dec 29, 2013)

Running on air:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PtxuljcltM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 29, 2013)

She's rocking and a rollin. Thanks for the video.


----------



## lennardhme (Dec 29, 2013)

Great job - nice to see a video of it in the boat.
thanks,
Leonard


----------

